# Confused about classifications of a crime



## Kyle Bradley (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm currently going through the CMCP Reserve Police Academy, and we are learning Criminal Law right now..

My question is this: There are 17 misdemeanors that have arrest powers based on probable cause (not in your presence), and one of those is stun gun. However, we also learned that possessing a weapon that is dangerous _per se_ (meaning it has no purpose other than being a dangerous weapon), is a felony. I can't think of any other purpose for a stun gun/tazer than being a weapon, so can anyone tell me why possessing this is a misdemeanor, but possessing a blackjack or nunchuku is a felony? Coud it possibly be that it CAN be dead or have no batteries and is, therefore, possibly useless? Just a though.t.

Thanks.


----------

